# My fish fry have come in like Mickey Mouse Platies.



## IanHulett (Oct 6, 2013)

My 3 unidentified fish have gotten the most color they'll have in their life... a sideways Mickey Mouse head. They are all still this color though:
http://i976.photobucket.com/albums/ae247/Heatheratl11/fry009.jpg


Can you tell me what variation it is? Is the mickey mouse head a defect or a tatoo? Or is it selectively bred? Thanks a bunch.

I have no way to upload a picture of them because both my cameras are dead.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

If the fish in the photobucket are the fish they are not Micky Mouse Platys. Those look like hybred muts-No offense. Did you breed these and if so what all is in the tank? I can likely figure it out with that info.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

The two crossbars on the body are reminiscent of Bleeding Heart Platy. But there's the base color of pale pink and the bars are red.


----------



## IanHulett (Oct 6, 2013)

Oops! Those aren't my fish. I have no camera to take a picture with. What I'm trying to say is they look like those fish but have a mickey mouse head.


----------

